# Kayak School



## Rush (Apr 29, 2008)

If you want to learn to kayak this is one of the top schools in the world... Of course i'm biased because my family runs it but if you want to learn to paddle I highly recommend it! This is my folks new website... Located on California's pristine Salmon River. 

http://www.otterbar.com


----------



## David Spiegel (Sep 26, 2007)

Otter Bar rocks. I learned to paddle at their kids camps and would recommend their adult camps too. You get to become a good paddler in comfort and style


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Love the school, love the area. Fantastic way to spend a week.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Great vibes there and awesome suroundings. Peter and Kristy are superb hosts, such an opportunity to be had.........




I hear they even use big bobs nose plugs already attached to the rental gear


----------

